# Effects from TNE preWO???



## Tre (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I'm officially out of TNE/Drol mix 75mg TNE, 50mg Drol;

I just finished my 10ml jug. 

This was my first time with TNE, & I'm sorry to say, but I didn't notice any boost.

I haven't used anything PreWO besides TNE for as long as I've had the jug so I could know what's doing what.

It had caked up powder coated on the entire inside of the vial, I heated it while vented twice and it didn't change it.

I had prop from MLG that crashed just as bad and still was g2g;

so Idk if the effects just aren't as obvious as I would have assumed, or if the gear is too messed up from crashing.

Two tren jugs were a little cloudy too, but those immediately went back to normal after I heated them while vented.

What precisely does one 'feel' a few hrs post TNE pin?

What is it, just a pump increase? Strength boost? All of the above? 

Idk never had test no ester or suspension or anything that quick on the release time post-pinning.

Also, this test p looks like water and smells sweet like starchy sugar, wtf is up with that? Is there really oil THAT thin and clear, & that smells that way??? I'll post the UGL but they are gone as of recently.... so Idk if I should. You tell me.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought 20ml of TNE from Blueprint to try it out as well about a year ago.  The first vial, I used daily and never really noticed anything.  Maybe a slight sense of strength increase but that could be placebo effect.  The second vial did the same as yours.  Crashed bad.  I tried heating it up multiple times but it never mixed back up.  I still have the vial.  Figured it would not be worth taking since all the crystals were stuck to the side. Would basically be like pinning water I thought.  

Never heard of TNE/Drol before.  I've seen people do TNE/D-bol and said they loved it.


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Mar 26, 2015)

TNE preworkout is out of this world.  Love the stuff, but only use it when I need it.  I pin it about an hour to an hour and a half before I step foot in the gym.  Locked in, and ready to go.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

OverR8DNatty said:


> TNE preworkout is out of this world.  Love the stuff, but only use it when I need it.  I pin it about an hour to an hour and a half before I step foot in the gym.  Locked in, and ready to go.



I guess mine crashed too bad to work




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Winter is a dick to my gear...... 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Doesn't matter who's gear it is, the vials crash in cold weather all season long. 

Happens alot with prop too.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

You have someone to vouch for you?




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 10, 2015)

I got some TNE from Gorilla Gold and holy cow, I pinned 1ML/100mg 2 hours pre workout and let me tell you I was jacked, veins coming out everywhere and just a perfect constant pump as well as aggression I just wanted to "F" stuff up, while lifting the TNE had a different thought because when I thought I could not get another rep I did another 4-5 reps and this went on for a 2 hour 35 min workout session of just non stop lifting and lifting and never wanting to stop. It is my new best friend for my Monday workouts. The vial that I got from Gorilla Gold only took 3 days to get and was a little darker in color than Test C. It is a very smooth golden oil with nothing floating around in it and the TNE was a painless injection while on a scale of 1-10 in PIP it was a 1. Very good stuff, it also had a very distinct smell, almost like a cats flea collar would smell. lol As for the E spike that comes from the TNE I am taking 25mg Exemestane now because I am very E sensitive and that dose works perfect for me to keep it under control, I just made sure as soon as I pinned I took another 25mg and had zero problems. As for the cycle that I am on currently is 500mg Test C a week split does Monday and Thursday Hope this helps.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 10, 2015)

^^^ thank you bro for your stellar service/gear and super fast shipping much appreciated.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would suggest stocking up on gear in the summer and storing in correctly to last the winter season


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 11, 2015)

littlekeys30 said:


> ^^^ thank you bro for your stellar service/gear and super fast shipping much appreciated.



I am running GG Test400, Tren A and TNE on my current cycle.  Keeping a log of the results on here in online journals.  So far gear is great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sweet deal I will check out your log. I will be logging next blast because I started with another maker but was getting very bad PIP until I went to GG. Now zero. So did not want to give a log with mixed makers.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 12, 2015)

I am mixing in some other compounds from other sponsors-Clen and an AI from Paxton for instance.  I will say Test is pretty legit.  We will see with the Tren.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 12, 2015)

Test definitely g2g, shits going crazy, almost 14 hours in gym last 5 days, loving it.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 13, 2015)

OK just pinned 1.25 ml of gorilla gold TNE let's see how tonights workout goes, will let u know after a while. Pinned very nicely.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good stuff!  I got to turn my phone off on the way to the gym-I been extra aggro with the TNE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 13, 2015)

OK tonights workout off the charts, just shy of 3 hours tonight and the gorilla gold TNE had me going. Just great can't even really explain the experience nor feeling that well because it is just off the chain. Thanks again gorilla gold for the awesome gear.


----------



## thecrumstain (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks to littlekeys30 I got to sample 1 ml of gorilla gold tne, Amazing workout!! Jacked all night and couldn't stop pumping iron!! Great stuff!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 13, 2015)

thecrumstain said:


> Thanks to littlekeys30 I got to sample 1 ml of gorilla gold tne, Amazing workout!! Jacked all night and couldn't stop pumping iron!! Great stuff!


Not a problem glad u enjoyed the blast, anytime.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 14, 2015)

TNE/Drol I am using from a private source is very potent. First day I saw a strength increase.

I've used TNE before and I had the same experience as Tre, did not feel a thing. The TNE/drol mix is on a whole different level, increased strength and aggression are way up. I also feel like I can go on and on in the gym. Rep range is much higher, I am easily cranking out 50% more reps with the same weights.

So far no negative effects on appetite or any bloat.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 14, 2015)

^^^ nice, never done the tne/drol mix, but this tne that I am using I am getting the same, major increased strength and aggression also like you said rep range is off the charts as compared to with not being on tne. love the stuff. Also no bloat or negative sides, but just shortly after pinning it major appetite increase.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have used that mix to pretty good results.  Make sure you got cialis on hand though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 14, 2015)

Gorilla Gold if you get some mixed up and feel that its ready hell yeah I'll blast some and report back. Johnson does it kill the libido pretty good?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 14, 2015)

Not libido but the ability to perform-I have a much younger woman so I have to be able to ring the bell nightly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol nice


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 21, 2015)

Right on Gorilla Gold, got a complimentary vial of some more TNE, thanks a lot bro this shit is no joke only took 3 days to my door, 3.25 hour workout last night. Freaking loving it.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 22, 2015)

The days that I don't add TNE they are 1.5 to 2 hours usually, but with TNE they are always 2.5 to 3.5 hours. Great stuff.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 30, 2015)

Dude how do u get on with GORILLA? id love to try some of his stuff, sounds pretty stellar! 

Especially tne drol! I always wanted to try the tne adrol/drol mix that another group use to carry but they left and i did not get any.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 1, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Dude how do u get on with GORILLA? id love to try some of his stuff, sounds pretty stellar!
> 
> Especially tne drol! I always wanted to try the tne adrol/drol mix that another group use to carry but they left and i did not get any.....
> 
> ...



PM GorillaGold and ask for a list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 1, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> PM GorillaGold and ask for a list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 1, 2015)

hey j2048b if that does not work than just pm me.


----------



## j2048b (May 1, 2015)

littlekeys30 said:


> hey j2048b if that does not work than just pm me.



Alrighty thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 1, 2015)

not a problem, let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## T rex (May 10, 2015)

GG sent me a sample of his Tne and tren 200. 1.25 Tne and .5 tren200 pwo excellant kick!  I like a combo Tne/Adrol mix pwo best. Tne/Dbol is nice as well but more sides to manage for me.  GG tne had a positive effect on me alone or mixed one of my favorite pwo.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

T rex said:


> GG sent me a sample of his Tne and tren 200. 1.25 Tne and .5 tren200 pwo excellant kick!  I like a combo Tne/Adrol mix pwo best. Tne/Dbol is nice as well but more sides to manage for me.  GG tne had a positive effect on me alone or mixed one of my favorite pwo.



The guy makes great stuff.  He got banned though.  You can still contact him via his email.  I encourage anyone he has sent samples to place your next order with him.  I know I am.  Hard to get legit gear these days and GG is the real deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 10, 2015)

Placed my order yesterday, excited to see package probably tomorrow, has always only taken 2 days shipping. I am bummed he got banned once he gets his dues in he will be back, and his shit is awesome, at least everything I have taken.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

littlekeys30 said:


> Placed my order yesterday, excited to see package probably tomorrow, has always only taken 2 days shipping. I am bummed he got banned once he gets his dues in he will be back, and his shit is awesome, at least everything I have taken.



I agree.  Hopefully he can advertise on here soon.  I think since he is a one man shop he will have to spend a lot up front to keep enough inventory for new orders that advertising will bring.  But for me buying from him is a no brainer.  Gear is good to go-can't say that about some sponsors on here.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 10, 2015)

Totally agree.


----------

